#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  If theres one thing in existence

## baazigar

_If theres one thing in existence
That I just cant live without
It would have to be YOU, my love,
Without a shred of doubt!

Its like you are my life support -
I mean other than the standard fare -
That is, you know, the obvious,
Food, water, shelter and air.

Youre more important than the sun itself,
More intriguing than the moon,
Youre more charming than a subtle breeze
On the perfect afternoon

Youre more beautiful than the sunset,
And I think that you should know
The twinkling of a billion stars
Could never match your glow._ 






  Similar Threads: About the thing called Friendship The most notorious thing you've ever done in College!! Paper Presentation On "Co-existence strategy for IPv4 - IPv6 transition for 3G " Media Library - FUNNIEST THING IN THE WORLD!!! A MUST SEE!!!

----------


## vrishtisingh

its amazing post.........

----------

